# Diffuser or bounce card for Canon Speedlite 430EX?



## Fisher

Hello,

Being relatively new to all of this, I'd like to know if anyone's willing to share their ideas or opinions on diffusers or bounce cards. I just purchased my first flash unit for my Canon Digital Rebel XT, a Speedlite 430EX. However, I've been reading online that using a diffuser or bounce card with it would be of tremendous benefit. Does anyone have info. to pass along regarding the use of diffusers or bounce cards, or specific types or brands that are good? I've even read about making homemade cards, but don't know how their effectiveness would compare to retail models. Thanks for any light you could shed on this (no pun intended). 

Fisher


----------



## jsmharley

here is a link for a relativly cheap bounce card that works great and is very customizable.   Bounce card  He is a hoot to watch in a few of the vids. Hope this helps. Jeremy


----------



## emogirl

yup, that's what i would recommend too...quick to make...cheap and experiment with it....i use it at weddings!


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut

You could also consider a flash mounted soft box: http://www.fredmiranda.com/A18/

You can also buy collapsible ones that fit nicely into your back pocket.


----------



## Garbz

Each gives a different result. You can use each in a different situation. The home made approach just allows you more flexibility. 

As for the fundamental of should you use a diffuser or a bounce card, it's the same as asking if you should use an umbrella or a softbox. The answer is use neither, try both, or just do whatever gives the best affect for a given image. They all produce wildly different results.


----------



## Sideburns

I say use magnesium powder in a ceramic dish.

Hmm...


----------



## RacePhoto

Sideburns said:


> I say use magnesium powder in a ceramic dish.
> 
> Hmm...



Only if you still shoot sheet film with a view camera. 

But I like the way you think.


----------



## Bucky205

The 430EX is a good TTL flash.  You can buy an off camera cable for around $20 that will add capablilities to the 430.  The TTL II circuitry allows you to experemint with all sorts of toys to diffuse and soften the light and keep a good exposure


----------

